# How to remove a scratch from top LCD on 1DX



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 11, 2015)

I've got a small scratch on the top LCD of my 1DX. I've seen a video of polishing out the face of the watch with Colgate toothpaste to remove all the scratches.

Has anyone attempted this on a LCD with toothpaste or another polish?

I'm going to sell my 1DX soon and this is the only minute flaw I can see. It bothers me just knowing it's there.

Any help you can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

Live with the scratch, attempting a DIY solution will most likely make it worse as the cover on the LCD is plastic (afaik), not glass. You'll probably end up etching it....


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 11, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Live with the scratch, attempting a DIY solution will most likely make it worse as the cover on the LCD is plastic (afaik), not glass. You'll probably end up etching it....



Thanks!


----------



## biggiep (Jun 11, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I've got a small scratch on the top LCD of my 1DX. I've seen a video of polishing out the face of the watch with Colgate toothpaste to remove all the scratches.
> 
> Has anyone attempted this on a LCD with toothpaste or another polish?
> 
> ...



Actually one great way to get rid of the scratch with no affect on the surrounding parts of the body is plastic polish for cars. I used to own a 60D whose top LCD screen i had scratched and this did the trick:

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/06208.html#&slider1=17

Rub the polish in with a microfiber cloth and it will take the scratch right off, so long as it is a light scratch, not some deep cut caused by a blade or something. I personally bought this off of Amazon.com.


----------



## sama (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a 10 minutes DIY repair if you can find the part.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j5ndQxC22E

If it is a small scratch, just leave it. Or you may also add a screen protector to avoid more scratches.


----------



## Sharkdiver (Jun 12, 2015)

Novus Scratch Remover and a little elbow grease will take care of the problem.. Had some nasty scratches on my 7D top LCD due to a misaligned arm inside my underwater housing. Came out smooth as brand new - several times!!! Finally got the arm fixed. I use their polish and a micro mesh kit for scratches on my acrylic dome port for my housing as well and never had a problem. A trip to Amazon and look for the Novus 7136 plastic polish kit - $9.45 and Prime shipping.


----------



## dolina (Jun 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Live with the scratch, attempting a DIY solution will most likely make it worse as the cover on the LCD is plastic (afaik), not glass. You'll probably end up etching it....


Or bite the bullet and buy a replacement part. Parts for the 1DX are notoriously as expensive as 1-Series bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 12, 2015)

Mirror glaze polish can be used for plastics, you start with a coarse grit and then polish with successively finer grits.

There are many polishes intended for plastic.

It used to be the standard for plastic aircraft windows.


The stuff is getting pretty expensive, I bought mine when it was a buck a bottle.

Its important to get high quality grit, even one piece of rough grit will scratch the plastic worse. As you apply finer frits, use a different ultra clean cloth for the same reason.\

I've successfully polished the rear LCD on one DSLR.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would leave it. 1Dx are pro cameras made to stand use and abuse, a scratch on the LCD doesn't matter. However, if it really bothers you, you should have it replaced by Canon. Try to polish it on your own will likely end in removing the paint around the LCD. If the scar is deep, you won't make it, since you need some polishing with fine sandpaper first to remove it, and that alone is a guarantee to scratch the paint , so ideally you would have to remove the LCD before polishing it.


In the good old days the seasoned photographers were proud to display their bumped and brassed F-3s and New F-1s, you should keep the scratch, distressed cameras are super trendy nowadays.... 

I was laughing so much when I discovered the Lenny Kravitz "stone washed" Leica edition. In fact having a camera with scuffs is so fancy you even have some shops who can weather the paint to make it look like you have your camera since before you were born ;D


----------



## KBStudio (Jun 12, 2015)

I second the Novus product line. They have a 3 step process through I never seem to use the 3, most abrasive, one. You can pick it up at Rideout Plastics and possibly Home Depot/Lowes. You might want to practice on a piece of plexi first. Kind of get the feel for how much force is needed. I use these products on plexi backgrounds all the time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2015)

Be sure to mask the area around the lcd you don't need to polish the painted area or get grit in the buttons. Frog tape is the best for masking.

Although I do not like screen protectors, I went ahead and bought glass ones for my 5D MK III top and rear LCD's. They cost just a few dollars, and, since the entire LCD must be replaced if its badly scratched, it seemed sensible. 

Prior to the 5D MK III, LCD's had a easily replaceable cover that is available for a few dollars. I've replaced several of those.


----------

